# Update on *********'s Condition



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

3 pm. I spoke with Melanie a few minutes ago and she said they had finished the MRI and that Zac was in the burn unit. They are going to treat his skin. I am not going to get into details but it is extremely painful. Pray for him now if you can. He needs the strength.

Melanie is doing ok. She has a strong support system. Of course, as suspected, when she talked to Zac when they first brought him in he was concerned about her and the baby. No suprises there. That is Zac.

She was overwhelmed about the prayers and support here. I told her that we love Zac and that she is as much a part of our family here as he is. Again, she was overwhelmed.

Keith may have more on the MRI results. They were looking for internal burns. Her cell phone was about to go dead so she didn't get a chance to tell me where that stood before we got off of the phone.

Keep the prayers coming.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im gonna PM you my number and please give it to Keith. Thanks Sis.


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

I have been out of town and this is new news to me can anybody fill me in?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

QuackWhacker said:


> I have been out of town and this is new news to me can anybody fill me in?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=68653


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Thank you Jan. Lord be with them all.


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Burns*

Lets all pray that God will put his healing hands on Zac and that his family knows that we all are here for them.


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

Jan - thanks so much for all of the updates. 

I hope Zac knows how many people are pulling for him.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Well, I'm not sure if I should share this but when I talked to Melanie she kept it together until I told her how many people had responded to our call for prayers. I know how much it means to her and how much it will mean to Zac. I feel certain she will tell him at the first opportunity. Let's keep them flowing.


TxLadyAngler said:


> Jan - thanks so much for all of the updates.
> 
> I hope Zac knows how many people are pulling for him.


----------



## Buster (Mar 15, 2006)

*Prayer*

Prayer sent.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Praying for ya, buddy.*

Hoping for the best for you and the family.
Mike


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess I missed somthing..What Happend to G.B.??

Oxx..


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

It happens all the time here, but this is 2Cools version of "It's a Wonderful Life" 

Zac is getting back what he has given out. Amazing how this works.

He will heal quickly because of the power in our prayers.

Prayers sent again. 


GCB


----------



## REELSINGER (Jan 4, 2005)

*Latest update on Zac*

I just spoke with my father and Melanie. Zac is currently undergoing treatment for the burns. With this type of injury, there is a severe risk of infection. That being said, it is important to limit Zac's exposure to germs and or bacteria. 
I am asking that folks refrain from going to visit Zac, and that you don't send flowers or gifts at this time. Your offerings of love and mercy are truly appreciated, but we should wait until Zac's condition is stabilized.

Melanie and Zac will need our help, and it is apparent that there are many loving friends here who are ready willing and able to help. The ball is rolling, and it is our greatest honor to help our friends and loved ones in their time of need. Thank you and God bless all of you who have offered prayers, love and assistance.

I will keep you all as informed as information is disseminated.

Thank you

Keith


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank you Keith. God Bless your entire family.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update Keith.Prayers are still coming from this way.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*prayers sent*

Added Zac to the short list for prayers.

Jim and Debra Smarr


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Keith. I was wondering about visitation. I had thoughts along those same lines and I'm glad to see that every precaution is being taken. PLEASE let us know when we can go see him and be sure to tell him that in the mean time he is much on our minds and in our hearts.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

sounds like hes gonna need our prayers for a while, and he has them. There is nothing as painful as a burn when it starts healing, sure pray that he didn't get any internal burns.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Jan, Put me on the lawnmowing, dogwalking, handyman list. I know what they are going through. We're here to help any way we can. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

6:15 pm. Zac's initial treatment is over and he is resting with the aid of some serious narcotics. Melanie is bound and determined to stay at the hospital with him tonight so say a prayer for her as well if you can.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Extra Prayers for sure!


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

mr.robo57 said:


> Extra Prayers for sure!


No doubt! I've been praying for them both all day.


----------



## flathooked (Jun 12, 2005)

Prayers Sent^


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

prayers sent.


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

my dad told me what happened and i felt kinda sad so all my prayers are sent!


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

Prayers to you guy's, please continue to keep us posted on his recovery, 

lord be our shepard, give zac and his family to strenght to endure this long journey, watch over and care for them everystep of the way. amen

Topwater


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

9:41 pm. Just talked to Melanie for the final time tonight and Zac just had a visit with his girls. He is hurting but he is strong. He will undergo another whirlpool treatment tomorrow so keep him in your thoughts and pray for his strength. The MRI showed no internal damage - just bruising. He is there for at least 2 weeks, maybe longer. It is too hard to tell at this point. Melanie was able to tell Zac about our efforts here tonight. He was overwhelmed and she said they are both very humbled by it all.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Will definately send prayers his way. Only know him from this site but he seems like a really nice family guy. Really sorry to hear about what happened. Glad the MRI came out good. Thanks for keeping us posted as I'm sure we are all very concerned. Please tell his wife to be sure and take good care of herself and her baby during this trying time. Here's a simple but hopefully effective prayer for the family.

Dear Lord, please give Zac and his family strength, faith, courage, and compassion to endure the days ahead. Amen


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

What!?!!

I have no idea what has happened here, but very sorry to hear of anything like this at all. 

Can't put a Marine down for very long though, right Zac?

Yeah....prayer works, and this too shall pass.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Prayers going up from me and my family to you and your family For as long as it takes,Zac. Rest up and get well quick.
Chuck


----------



## AceUpDJ (May 23, 2004)

We'll be praying here, too, and hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Prayers sent! I live close and if anything is needed let me know.

Brice
281-798-9456


----------



## SunRay (May 21, 2004)

It is so true that we can not see what comes next in our life.

I sincerely hope and pray that Zac recovers well from this and that he is able to return to the family and things that he loves in life.

Prayers sent for Zac and his family.


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

*Hang in there big boy...*

Wife & I have bumped you and your family to the top of our prayer list. I'm at St. Lukes nearly every evening so please holler if there is anything I can bring you.

Kindest regards & Let's pray for a fast recovery.

Gary (1-2-fish)


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Man, I just got online and read all the threads about Zac. I must say, when you hear something like this happening to a 2Coolers it's like it's happened to an immediate family member. In other words, it hits hard.

From the Shallow Minded family, our prayers and hearts go out to Zac and his family. If there's anything more I can do just call. 281-253-6386.

Steve


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Prayers sent for Zac and his family. Hang in there bud!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

In my prior work I have suffered some bad burns and seen far worse on some of co-workers. That stated I'm sure glad he had no internal burns. Skin can be replaced the stuff under the skin is far harder to replace. 

It will be a tough row to hoe for Zac for several weeks but sure looks like he has one heck of a support network. 

Hope to see Zac down our way sometime and we can compare scars! Just like they did in the movie "JAWS".


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

It turns my stomach to find out something bad has happened to one of our own. My prayers for him and his family. 

Not only does our focus need to be on Zac but isn't his wife still expecting? I hope she is staying very calm. 

If there is more I can do please let me know. I will get in touch with Keith also. 

I hate to hear this.

Mike


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I am praising the Lord that he got to see his wonderful family. And that he is on the road to a great recovery, (thanks to the Good Lord). May God be with all of you wonderful cheerful givers. 2coolers are awesome. We are truly blessed to be a part of this great family.


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear about this. Thoughts and prayers sent to Zac and family.


----------



## Capt Ahab (Oct 11, 2005)

*Thoughts & Prayers*

I am wishing Zac a speedy & full recovery so he can continue to live, as he always has, life to the fullest.

Capt Ahab


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

May God and his angles watch over Zac and bring him back to his full health.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Any update this morning ?????? It's killin me just wondering.....


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Monts headed to the hospital soon, I saw from another post.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Lets all "Trust" and "Believe" that healing is already is being "Received" in the name of Jesus. So many prayers are going up, that we KNOW that the Lord is busy at work .Thank you Lord for taking care of our brother and friend and his beautiful family.Fill all of our hearts with thanksgiving today.AMEN


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Don't know what happened but I will say a prayer for GB and his family. God bless you!


----------



## REELSINGER (Jan 4, 2005)

*Update as of 11:30*

Zac was able to get some sleep, and is continuing treatment for the burns. Melanie stayed at his side throughout the night and got a little less sleep than Zac. As mentioned before there is the significant risk of infection, and as I understand it, this is the biggest threat to Zac at this point. It is believed that his injuries are not life threatening at this time. Zac is a very strong man, and has a high pain threshold, so I say focus your prayers on lessening his suffering, and speeding his recovery.

God Bless you all!

Keith


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Bull Minnow said:


> Don't know what happened but I will say a prayer for GB and his family. God bless you!


Bull,

Check the "********* needs your prayers" post. Zac was badly burned at work yesterday. 2nd degree burns on 30% of his body.

Jeff


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the update Keith.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Keith, We all appreciate your dilligence in keeping us informed. I am redoubling my efforts and prayers for this good man's speedy recovery and praying for him to be able to find comfort from his pain, both physical and psychological. 

I know there is little we can do for his physical pain, that is in the hands of God and his doctors. But I hope that you will be able to ease his mind in his worries and concerns about his family. Of course what they REALLY need is to have him back 100% but we are going to try to take care of all the other day-to-day needs as best we can.

I'm sure you are already on top of this but you might wanna print out some of these threads to let Zac see with his own eyes what a powerfull support base he has and how much every one is pulling for him.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update Keith.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Always have my prayers


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Zac...*

Prayers have and will be said for you and your family during this trial in your life. May the good Lord bolster your grit and determination (you have lots of that) to help you overcome your injuries.May He wrap his loving and healing arms around you and yours. Take care my friend...2COOLERS RULE!...Vic


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I just got back from dropping off the money to Mel. Zac is expected to stay at Herman until at least through the weekend. After that, it will be day to day. He's heavily sedated. The biggest worry is the burn to his arm, which might require a skin graft. The area he is in is completely sterile, separate from the rest of the floor, with self closing doors, ect. Zac's Dad is on his way there to let Mel go home and shower and spend time with the girls. Mel feels very comfortable with Zac's doctor, who is one of the best of the best. He's is in good hands. Mel was very taken aback by the donations delivered today and I told her much more was on its way, but we wanted to get her some fast cash to tide her over until the auctions and such end.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Our prayers are with Zac and his family hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the updates. Really glad to hear he has a good doc, but will continue to send prayers for him and the family.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the update Mont!. Mel pass on any other immediate needs?

GCB


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the update Mont. Will continue to pray for him. Do you have any details on his accident at work? I don't even know where he works. I apologize if this isn't the right time/forum.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Mel said she was doing OK right now, but was thankful Angel was going to cut the grass. She looked tired and I hope she was going home to get some rest and play with her girls. I am sure Jan will keep us up to date on any needs that come along. 
It takes over an hour to park, walk to Zac's room, walk back out and unpark. The place is *huge*.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

There is so much luv here on 2cool. God is definitely using everyone in a mighty way. 

the little i 's and big YOU's is so awesome and it stands out.


----------



## calvin (May 3, 2005)

hey whole family praying !!! if need anything call me 281-253-9341


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Thats great news Keith. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

That's good news Kieth, thanks for the update and for keeping us informed. Mont, glad you where able to get down there and get to Mel. 

I hope she can get home and relax, I am sure she needs to get off her feet right now.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Tim just told me about ZAc , I was away at a meeting God Speed Zac and Mel..You are in my Prayers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the updates, Keith and Mont. I know it will be a long and tough road, but it's really good news at this early point.


----------



## REELSINGER (Jan 4, 2005)

*A quote from Zac @7:30 pm*

*********. " We are extremely overwelmed by your response, and very thankful for all your love and support." " Keep praying for us."

I spoke with Zac for about 5 minutes, and I can say he sounds like he's gonna be just fine! He thinks he might be able to leave within a week and a half or so, but he might need some skin-grafts, so I say pray harder! Pray for a complete healing without the need for skin-grafting. He will need some physical therapy though, and will be in tough shape for a while.

This is a man, and family who deserve the kind of friends that the 2Cool family is. My heart is ready to burst from all the love you've all shone.

THANK YOU ALL!

Keith


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Our Prayers will continue.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks, Keith!

You're a blessing and a life line to us in the 2Cool family.

Our prayers will continue for a quick, painless, and full recovery, with comfort and strength for the entire family.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Keith! We'll keep the prayers going.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

***

Thank you Keith. He's tough, and will stay in my prayers. Including Mel and the girls, I'm sure they're not having an easy time with this.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Praying for a speedy recovery and no skin grafts!! Get well soon Zac!


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

*News from Mel.....*

I got to speak with Mel for about 30 mins. a little while ago. She pretty much relayed the same message as Keith did a little while ago. I could here the good news in her voice as she said he looks pretty darn good today. She had just got up from a much needed nap. She's planning on spending some quality time with the girls tonight and just try to chill.

She asked in a very broken voice to try and convey to everyone here on 2cool just how special each and every one of you are. For those of you that have had the pleasure of meeting this little dynamo, she's the real deal. She was put on this earth to take care of people and that's what she does. Whether it be her husband, girls, family, or the folks that she tends to in the hospitals, she is all about giving--never taking. So, needless to say, she is TOTALLY blown away with 2cool and what is happening. Today was tougher on Mel than yest. She's not quite sure why but she said she is definately on the way up and all of us on the yellow board can have a big ole' atta boy for helping with the road to recovery. She just wishes she could thank each and every one of you individually.

Zac was able to feed himself today so something good is coming out of all your thoughts and prayers. Not to mention the fact the big guy was able to walk a lil' bit as well. I'm sure Zac is having some serious 2cool withdrawls right about now. And just when I thought he was going to make a run at Gary for the most posts. Maybe we can sneak him in a lap top when the nurses aren't looking.

I'll wrap this up by saying my own special thanks to all my fellow 2coolers who have stepped up in a big way and shown all the masses that there is no place better than right here. YOU are the reason this place rocks.

Lots of love from the King family.

wishin4fishin


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Good news.....hang in there Zac.....more thoughts and prayers for the family on the way


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

When Zac reads what has been going down on this board over the last 30 hours...can you imagine what he's going to feel?? I just got back from Tues. night bible study and there are big-time prayers from folks who don't even know Zac and his family that are praying. Zac is a good man who deserves this kind of love. Wheww! I'm gettin' a little verklempt! He's very lucky in many ways. That infection thing as I mentioned before can be a real pain in the neck.

We've got to keep in mind the importance of good humor....like when he starts feeling (a little) better, tell him we all pitched in and bought him a couple 20 lb. bags of ice, etc. CF?


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

wishin4fishin said:


> I got to speak with Mel for about 30 mins. a little while ago... wishin4fishin


Thanks so much for that update. Many of us want to call and/or offer our support but realize that it's just not the right thing to do at the moment.

Thanks for conveying our heartfelt prayers and best wishes to them all.

*If someone could post an address that we could mail a card or letter, that would be most appreciated.*

Much love and prayers for them all...


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Great news. If I hadnt seen pictures of Zac I wouldnt know him if he were standing right next to me. We've bounced some PM's off each other several times, and I feel like he is a friend I just havent met yet.

I sure miss him around here already. 
I could say I'm amazed at what is going on around here, but I'm not. This is one heck of a group of people. God Bless Zac, his family, and all of his friends here.

Kelly


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> We've got to keep in mind the importance of good humor....like when he starts feeling (a little) better, tell him we all pitched in and bought him a couple 20 lb. bags of ice, etc. CF?


Amen, Rev. John. We don't want that ice melting before he can put some fish on it. 

Thanks for the update w4f!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

pelican said:


> Amen, Rev. John?


Here lately it's been more like Cardinal ComeFrom? J/K! LOL! CF?


----------



## REELSINGER (Jan 4, 2005)

*Latest Report....good news!*

As of 9:00am 6/7/06, Zac is doing well. He is undergoing the whirlpool bath, with sedation before and after, to ease his suffering. He has no visible burns to his face. The two spots that are the worst and threatened skin graft, are looking better, and I believe the power of prayer is working...so keep up the "G" mails!
It appears that the worst of this may be over for our brother, albeit he still has a long road ahead.

You folks are a shining example of the pure goodness that is in this world. Its very easy to look at the news and become calloused and cynical, and even lose faith in your fellow men and women, but when I see this kind of outpouring of love and kindness, it makes me realize that there are genuinely wonderful people left in a crazy ego-centric world. The King family is very grateful for you, and the world is a better place for you all being in it.

God Bless you.

Keith


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Great news Keith! Thanks for the update.

Jeff


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

that's good news!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

It is such a blessing to hear good news! Thank you so much for the reports.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Does anyone know if visitation is a possibility??

I promise I won't smuggle any beers in for him. :biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

REELSINGER said:


> As of 9:00am 6/7/06, Zac is doing well. He is undergoing the whirlpool bath, with sedation before and after, to ease his suffering. He has no visible burns to his face. The two spots that are the worst and threatened skin graft, are looking better, and I believe the power of prayer is working...so keep up the "G" mails!
> It appears that the worst of this may be over for our brother, albeit he still has a long road ahead.
> 
> You folks are a shining example of the pure goodness that is in this world. Its very easy to look at the news and become calloused and cynical, and even lose faith in your fellow men and women, but when I see this kind of outpouring of love and kindness, it makes me realize that there are genuinely wonderful people left in a crazy ego-centric world. The King family is very grateful for you, and the world is a better place for you all being in it.
> ...


If Zac was just some kind of jerk guy, he wouldnt get the support he is getting right now. The credit goes to him for being the man he is. He is admired for being the stand up guy he is. We kinda like him!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Louie, sanitary conditions are of the utmost importance to Zac, and to get in, you have to scrub up and put on a space suit. It's limited to immediate family, and I didn't even ask to go in, not wanting to risk hurting Zac's chances.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

zac and family - glad to hear things are doing better. still praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Great News Kieth thanks for the update, I'll keep the thoughts up for him. 

FN


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Condition improving, thats great news. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Sounds good for GB... Heres to speedy recovery Zac


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I have just been on the phone with Keith and Scott (Wishin4fishin) and the news is GOOD! 

Scott told me that Melanie has just gotten the go-ahead for visitation. After noon today visitation will be allowed, one or two folks at a time. This is a great sign and I am happy to be able to pass it on. Pam and I will probably be there sometime tomorrow afternoon or evening.

Here is some info that you may find useful.
. He is in room 834, which is in the Jones Pavillion. Herman Memorial hospital
. According to the directions I was given you can get there by turning onto Ross Sterling off of Fannin Street and this will lead you right into the parking garage. Valet pariking is also available.
. Visitation hours are from 6:30 AM until 9:00 PM


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> I have just been on the phone with Keith and Scott (Wishin4fishin) and the news is GOOD!
> 
> Scott told me that Melanie has just gotten the go-ahead for visitation. After noon today visitation will be allowed, one or two folks at a time. This is a great sign and I am happy to be able to pass it on. Pam and I will probably be there sometime tomorrow afternoon or evening.
> 
> ...


Thats great news Jack!  Thanks!


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I've never met ********* but I'm sure I will some day. Glad to hear that he's doing better. Like Mont said though, infection is his worst enemy right now. Prayers for his recovery continue...


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

That is Great News....Please remember your patience driving in the Medical Center...and watch out for that dadburn toy train.....

All the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

i think every one of us would like to see Zac with our own eyes and know that he is ok, and want him know that we are here for him. however, my friends......be VERY careful not to carry any germs in there, and we need to remember that he needs a lot of rest too. and if you do go, because i cant......tell him and melanie that allicat sends her love and prayers!!! 

trudy


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Praise the Lord, for HE is awesome. WOW, what a praise report. PRAYER WORKS.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

That is GREAT NEWS.......I may not make it to see him since there will be many folks that will want to get in. and as Ally said, the grems are sumpin that needs to be kept to a minimal, so If someone remembers when they go up there...tell him Stargazer says Howdy and looking forward to him being back.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*2:30 pm Update Wednesday*

Hi All,

Just got off of the phone with Melanie and I have an update for you all. Yesterday was a good day for Zac as you have already read. Today has been tougher and he is in need of our prayers to ease his pain. The treatments are rough on him and today's was particularly tough. He will be getting these daily thoughout his hospital stay.

Melanie saw the doctor this morning and she was advised to take it as easy as she can given the circumstances. Melanie's babies come early and this one looks like she is perfectly in line with her sisters. Prayers are needed to ask God's help in allowing her a few more weeks before the baby comes.

I am not trying to deliver gloomy news because the fact of the matter is that everything will be ok but neither one of them is out of the woods yet. Please send your prayers. That is the most powerful thing any of us can do.

Melanie asked me to convey again how appreciative she, Zac, and the rest of their family are for 2Cool. I think Scott said it best last night so I will direct you to his post. Suffice it to say, they are overwhelmed by the outpouring of prayers and support from this board.

Thanks,

Jan


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers continue for both Mel and Zac. Man I have been thinking of thoese two alot, I truly pray that everything turns out for the best. Gary from what I can tell of Zac, your post couldnt be more correct.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I keep reading this thread and it really urks me, between Zac & Billy this place has taken a hit. Why cant this stuff happen to the poachers/thieves/trespassers etc. that we often read about here? 

I know neither one of these fellows personally but i have lurked around here enough to know that Zac is one of those guys that "does the right thing even when no one is looking" I also know that Mr. Billy has contributed so much to this website (plus many other Texas related fishing sites) with his free drawings/donations for raffles etc. I consider that man's rods to be a work of art and i dont think i could fish with one, just too dang purty! 

I am rambling now so i will stop.

I just want to say to both of you, please take care and get well soon. Many people are praying for your return to good health.

Stanky


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Anyone have tonight's update?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Even though I dont know Zac, having read his posts the last couple of yrs, he's got to be one heck of a good guy and dad............God Bless this man, and his family.
My prayers have been sent.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

Prayers sent Zac to you and your family.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Prayers continuing for Zac and Melanie.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Any update today?


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Just talked to Melanie and Zac had a better morning today. He was able to eat a full breakfast which is a great improvement. His stepdad printed out some of the threads posted and Zac was able to read through a bit of it last night. He was very touched. The family is taking turns staying with him overnight so Melanie can go home and sleep in her own bed.

He is sedated now. They are taking him into the whirlpool in a bit. She promised to call when he is done and let me know how he is doing.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update Jan. Ya can't keep a good man down!!!

Keep on keepin' on Big Boy!

Jeff


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

2Cool.... I sure wanna go see my Bro


----------



## TxLadyAngler (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks, Jan - the board is not the same without him . . .


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the Update. 
Tell him the Beach front it going OFF big time. That'll get him outta bed. 

FC when do I need to go mow or they got anything else needs to be done ?

Dave


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Dave, Jeff Shaddix is working on the schedule for the yard work. He'll prpobably have an update today or tomorrow. Angel said the yard would need to be cut again this weekend and then could go on a regular schedule.


GoingCoastal said:


> Thanks for the Update.
> Tell him the Beach front it going OFF big time. That'll get him outta bed.
> 
> FC when do I need to go mow or they got anything else needs to be done ?
> ...


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

God is good, and HE is moving here on 2cool. Thank you for the good report.
PRAYER CONTINUES TO WORK.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Dave (GC) - PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Glad to here things are looking up. We'll keep him and his family on our prayer list.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

WOW! I just hung up with Zac. He is ready for some company. It was so good to hear his voice. He is through with his "shower" for the day. Time to get down there and visit the man. If you are worried about too many people going, post up that you are headed out or something. I would hate for a bunch of people to want to go but everyone stays away trying not to overdo it. Zac sounded GREAT!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Awsome Jan, thanks for the update. If you go tell him I said hey.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

cool... ole Zac will be fishing before we know it


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Cool! I believe I will stop by after work this evening. Does he need anything that I can bring him?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Cool! I believe I will stop by after work this evening. Does he need anything that I can bring him?


:brew: 
:brew:
:brew:
:brew:
:brew:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> :brew:
> :brew:
> :brew:
> :brew:
> :brew:


No, he's cutting down and jogging, remember??  He's not getting out of that for 30% coverage with 2nd degree burns!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

That's what I've been waiting to hear, I'll go see him at lunch tomorrow, since it's just
around the corner.
Rick


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Eighth floor (Jones Pavillion, I believe). John Dunn, Sr. burn unit. It takes a little while to navigate through the hospital 'cause it is so big. But folks are friendly and ask if they can help. Just tell them you are looking for the burn unit and they will point you in the right direction. If you park in the TMC #4 parking garage, be sure to note what level you are own!


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Here is a link, that I had saved, for the Texas Medical Center where you can obtain directions to the hospital.

http://www.tmcmaps.info/

For those that have not experienced the parking at the Medical Center don't forget to take your parking ticket with you. It's set up where you have to pay your parking fee before you go back to your vehicle.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

and wear comfy shoes. It is a hike!


texas32 said:


> Here is a link, that I had saved, for the Texas Medical Center where you can obtain directions to the hospital.
> 
> http://www.tmcmaps.info/
> 
> For those that have not experienced the parking at the Medical Center don't forget to take your parking ticket with you. It's set up where you have to pay your parking fee before you go back to your vehicle.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

So glad I read this thread with all the wonderful updates.. I just felt horrible after reading the news on Zac. That's what I get for checking in every few days... 

Hang in there Zac! You got people all over this great land rooting for you...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

From the updates it sounds like the recovery is going well. Which is great news. 

GET R DONE Zac.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Miss Pam and I were gonna whip out there tonight and see Zac but my grandson ran me ragged today on the Galveston Fishing Pier. Also, I pulled something in my foot. I didn't feel it when it happened but when I got home and stepped out of the truck on my right fool it was..."NOBODY HOME". I will thoroughly sedate myself at bedtime tonight and go by and seem him tomorrow. Miss Pam will have to work but maybe we will be able to get by there Sunday afternoon after work.

Zac, hope you're dong better and that they are keeping you comfortable as possible. Be seein' ya soon!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Great to hear he's improving!

Never underestimate the powers of Prayer......... and the 2Cool Forum.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to try and swing by there tomorrow mid day, glad to hear he is doing allot better.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Great news, Jan ... thanks for the updates! Still praying for a swift recovery, Zac!!!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Melanie's sister is going to bring her laptop up to the hospital tonight so if Zac is feeling up to it, we may even see him on here later. They have him pretty medicated so I don't know if he will be up to posting. Here's hoping!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

FishinChick© said:


> Melanie's sister is going to bring her laptop up to the hospital tonight so if Zac is feeling up to it, we may even see him on here later. They have him pretty medicated so I don't know if he will be up to posting. Here's hoping!


:cheers: to hoping!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Hoping too!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I just got home from visiting Zac. He is in good spirits and seems to be recovering well. He is planning on being out of the hospital in a week and a half or so, but will be out of work for several months after that. He and Mel are extremely appreciative of everything everyone is doing here. His prognosis gets better every day, but he won't be able to fish until at least next year and will likely need to wear long sleeves for several years. Other than that, he is the same old Zac...Happy to still be here! He is up for visitors, so feel free to drop by. 

After the posts above, I was really planning on a long walk, but it really wasn't very bad...only a few hundred yards or so. Just follow the signs in the hospital and you'll walk right to his door, and there are several desks you'll walk by that can point you in the right direction. When you go in the door by the parking garage, just keep walking down the main hall until you get into the Jones wing, then take the elevator to the 8th floor. Follow that hall all the way until you see the brown double doors on your left for the burn unit, then go through the doors and keep walking. You'll run right into his room. He's got a corner office! 

Zac promised that when he gets the laptop he'll peck out a quick message on the board. He can only use one hand, so it'll be short. I expect the old boy will be pretty amazed at the goings-on here the last few days and at the number of friends he has here. Get better, bro! We all miss having you around!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Great news!! Don't let him see the auction page though. I just posted a food pic so hospital food wont be too appealing after that!!  

I hope to get down there tomorrow sometime.

Jeff


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Jeff.

SO glad to hear as I'm sure many others are as well.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Great News!!!!!!!*

.


ShadMan said:


> I just got home from visiting Zac. He is in good spirits and seems to be recovering well. He is planning on being out of the hospital in a week and a half or so, but will be out of work for several months after that. He and Mel are extremely appreciative of everything everyone is doing here. His prognosis gets better every day, but he won't be able to fish until at least next year and will likely need to wear long sleeves for several years. Other than that, he is the same old Zac...Happy to still be here! He is up for visitors, so feel free to drop by.
> 
> After the posts above, I was really planning on a long walk, but it really wasn't very bad...only a few hundred yards or so. Just follow the signs in the hospital and you'll walk right to his door, and there are several desks you'll walk by that can point you in the right direction. When you go in the door by the parking garage, just keep walking down the main hall until you get into the Jones wing, then take the elevator to the 8th floor. Follow that hall all the way until you see the brown double doors on your left for the burn unit, then go through the doors and keep walking. You'll run right into his room. He's got a corner office!
> 
> Zac promised that when he gets the laptop he'll peck out a quick message on the board. He can only use one hand, so it'll be short. I expect the old boy will be pretty amazed at the goings-on here the last few days and at the number of friends he has here. Get better, bro! We all miss having you around!


----------



## Silabyss (Jun 4, 2004)

Praise God.. Glad to hear that Zac is getting better.. I m still praying for you..
Silabyss


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

God is doing a wonderful thing among us. Thank you, Lord, for showing your love and mercy to our brother Zac. In the name of Jesus, Amen.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Hurry up Zac and get well bro!


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Get well soon Zac! You are a fine example to us all of what a family MAN should be and we all appreciate your contributions not only to this board but to our lives. I can't wait to actually meet you some day. This really puts things in perspective and shows me why I am really going to have to just take off work for the next gathering and quit saying I'll make the next one to meet some of the people on 2cool that I've always said I want to meet. Get well soon! Don't be shy about asking for help, we're here for ya bud.


----------



## REELSINGER (Jan 4, 2005)

*I just left Zac about 1 1/2 hours ago*

He is in good spirits, and is still the Zac we know and love. He and Mel have been overcome with emotion from the out-pouring of support, and are very thankful. He said he might be home within a week, but will be under home-healthcare for sometime to come. He (IMHO) should recover nicely, but his tolerence for pain will be tested. It was really good to spend some time with him, and to see him jovial, and in a nearly normal state.

If any of you intend to go to visit with Zac, keep in mind that he has treatment around noon as I have been told. He is sedated before and after, and is in alot of pain, and needs to rest afterwards, so plan your visits accordingly.

Keith


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Good to hear he's gonna be alright. I know he's got a long haul to go, but he has some awesome friends helping! I sure hope the girls are okay. I pray for them each day.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

sure glad to hear that he's doing ok, but that debrement-where they wash away the dead skin is really rough. Will continue to keep him an his family in our prayers, sure pray that god will be merciful to him an see him thru this ordeal.

Jim


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Prayers sent.Hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Great news! Will continue to send prayers for his speedy recovery.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Just so you know , Zac the SABINE boys have been praying and thinking about you daily!!!!!!!!!!!!! We love ya 

Brad


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

So glad to hear the good news on ya Zac. Our prayers continue for you, Mel and the girls. 
Judy is familiar with those treatments and I now understand why they sedate him. Hang in there bud we're all pulling for you.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Glad to hear that he is doing well under the circumstances. Prayers being sent daily for a full recovery.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Zac, hang in there. Prayers continue for you and your family.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I just visited Zac this am and when I left he was on his way to the shower. He said that is the worst pain he has ever felt but we all know they have to scrub those burns to get the new skin growing correctly each day. Seeing him in person was chilling but all in all he will overcome it. His spirits are good and he's doing as well as he can be doing at this time with a long road ahead of him still. My prayers are with him.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i've personally been thru some ***** and thought my tolerance for pain was high, but just thinking about the scrubbing makes me shudder. more power to you zac and we'll keep praying.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update J, god was with him for shure. Glad he's doing better. Hang in there Z!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Glory to God for HIS healing power .


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

boat_money said:


> i've personally been thru some ***** and thought my tolerance for pain was high, but just thinking about the scrubbing makes me shudder. more power to you zac and we'll keep praying.


Shudder is right.....Hang in there Big Man.
Tight Knot


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> i've personally been thru some ***** and thought my tolerance for pain was high, but just thinking about the scrubbing makes me shudder. more power to you zac and we'll keep praying.


Yeah, I left out the description of how they cut off sheets of skin when he came in to get all the debris out of his wounds becuase it would have really sent some shudders to yall.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

Hello everyone! This is Melanie, not Zac- SORRY! I just want each and everyone of you to know that Zac and I are in awe of what is going on here! Words cannot describe the way we appreciate everything that is being done. It is very humbling to know that there are so many wonderful people on this board and Zac and I are deeply touched! Thank you all so very much! With that being said, Zac asked me to get on here and post up (besides telling you thanks) he wanted me to let you know that he is having a pretty good day today and has really enjoyed the visits. Also, we received some very good news today from the doctor that he will NOT have to have any skin grafts! All our prayers have been answered and they are still looking at a discharge date of early next week! Also, no one will need to haul off the old rusty pool furniture, my dad came by and did that today, but the offer of help is very much appreciated! I know Zac cannot wait to get on here and chat with you guys! 
Thanks again
Melanie


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Outstanding!!!!!!!! Prayers still going out......


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Glad to hear all is getting better Mel.... 

Thomas


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Hang in there Zac*

We are paying for ya Brother.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Fanastic!! We will keep you and Zac in our prayers.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Bless your heart, Melanie! So glad to hear the good report. Our God is an awesome God. I'm thankful for his watchcare over you and Zac and your girl. Take good care of yourself and don't overdo it. You're gonna need plenty of rest after that newest girl arrives! Many blesssings to all of you! Mrs. B


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Howdy Mel!!!! Great news! If you can find a spot where it won't bother him too much, give Bog Boy a hug for us would Ya? Hope to make it down to see y'all over the weekend.

ALL THE BEST,

Jeff


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the report you are in our prayers.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thats GREAT!!!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Just got back from a visit with Zac. I was delighted to find him in good spirits and not in too much pain. He told me that he had a "good" treatment this morning and they have begun to minimize his bandages. 

NOTE: When you go to see him you will be required to scrub-up and weat the pritective clothing. but...if you're baldheaded they don't require you to wear the paper hat. 

Melanie, just so you know, no thanks are necessary. what we do we do out of love and because we WANT TO. Zac is a good man and a good friend and he deserves to have his friends around him now. You and the girls are in there too. We all feel like we know you and the girls because of loving and open heart. You are all in our hearts and in our prayers for the duration.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Great News!!!*

That's great Melanie. Now you make sure you take it as easy as you can!!!

Brad


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Wonderful news! Keeping you all in my prayers.



********* said:


> Hello everyone! This is Melanie, not Zac- SORRY! I just want each and everyone of you to know that Zac and I are in awe of what is going on here! Words cannot describe the way we appreciate everything that is being done. It is very humbling to know that there are so many wonderful people on this board and Zac and I are deeply touched! Thank you all so very much! With that being said, Zac asked me to get on here and post up (besides telling you thanks) he wanted me to let you know that he is having a pretty good day today and has really enjoyed the visits. Also, we received some very good news today from the doctor that *he will NOT have to have any skin grafts!* All our prayers have been answered and they are still looking at a discharge date of early next week! Also, no one will need to haul off the old rusty pool furniture, my dad came by and did that today, but the offer of help is very much appreciated! I know Zac cannot wait to get on here and chat with you guys!
> Thanks again
> Melanie


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Great news Melanie! Thanks for putting a smile on my face today - I was thinking about the big guy and your family all last night and today after hearing the news. 

Prayers are still heading your way..


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Very good! Thanks for taking time to post that. Made my day. Y'all are in our hearts and prayers!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update Mel. If you need anything, please do NOT be afraid to ask.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great News...........God Bless you both and your family.................Get Well Soon ZAC.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Great news, Mel. Just remember to take care of yourself during all this too, OK? Take care, Zac ... you and the whole family are in my prayers every day.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Somebody needs to start organizing a "Welcome home Zac" party.

There have been many threads about another jam session and gathering. I think this would be a perfect opportunity to get EVERYONE together to welcome Zac out of the hospital (when the date has been finalized) and to give hugs to Mel and the girls for being the troopers they are.

Dux has been hot and heavy about a get together. I put him in charge!!!


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*Zac*

Your in our Prayers tonight!! GOD BLESS YOU! Stay strong!

Chad


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Big Grin And Goosebumps....God Is Good....


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Somebody needs to start organizing a "Welcome home Zac" party.
> 
> There have been many threads about another jam session and gathering. I think this would be a perfect opportunity to get EVERYONE together to welcome Zac out of the hospital (when the date has been finalized) and to give hugs to Mel and the girls for being the troopers they are.
> 
> Dux has been hot and heavy about a get together. I put him in charge!!!


Louie - I don't think he's going to have any desire for a get-together in the shape he's in right now. I'd give that a month or two at least.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

That is great news about no skin grafts. Zach, you and Melanie and the kids are in our prayers and God's loving hands and miracles never cease.


Jim


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> Louie - I don't think he's going to have any desire for a get-together in the shape he's in right now. I'd give that a month or two at least.


Shad, I wasn't talking about the minute he walked out the door. I was thinking a month or so after he's out. Heck, it'll take longer than that for everything to get organized and to find a place. LOL


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Well, then...I'm in!  He's probably not going to be allowed outdoors for at least a couple months, but when he's ready, let's do it!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LouieB said:


> Shad, I wasn't talking about the minute he walked out the door. I was thinking a month or so after he's out. Heck, it'll take longer than that for everything to get organized and to find a place. LOL


Sargent, TX? 

And why haven't you called me for a golf match. You skeered?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't see the prayers for ********* thread on the "stickys" anymore, so I'll just post on here.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

*We Walk by Faith and Not by Sight*
- Henry Alford, 1844

We walk by faith and not by sight; No gracious words we hear
From him who spake as man ne'er spake, But we belive him near.

We may not touch his hands and side, Nor follow where he trod;
But in his promise we rejoice, And cry, "My Lord and God!"

Help then O Lord, our unbelief! And may our faith abound
To call on thee when thou art near, And seek where thou art found.

That, when our life of faith is done, In realms of clearer light
We may behold thee as thou art, With full and endless sight.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

That is wonderful news for a Monday morning. Hang in there, the prayers are still coming!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Great News!!!Thanks for a great post.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

********* / Zac,
Congratulations on your good news from last Friday. Glad to hear the great report. I was actually fishing last Friday but should have worked instead. Didn't have to clean any fish even though we caught a bunch but they all seemed about an inch short. Gulf was very nice and water really clear. I've read a bunch of your reports so put the old memory in gear and think of one of the prettiest days on the water and that's how it was Friday. I know you can't fish yet so someone had to do it. I just not quite the same level of fisherman you seem to be. All that being said , very best to you in your continued recovery and and you are definitely on the prayer list.

Hang in there and all the best.

Dr. Krol


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Great news. Prayer is powerful !!!!!


----------

